# ISO TESTING, BY STUPID METHODS



## surapon (Nov 22, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I am not high tech guy, and very minimum knowledge of camera technique.
Yes, This Afternoon, I just try to use the ISO, start from 100, up to 25,600 at my usual bird shots = under the tree, in the day time.
Sorry, Too cold temperature, and No Birds around my home, I just use the model Bird = 6 inches tall, 150 feet distant from my camera, 7D MK II, EF 600 mm. L IS with Canon 2X MK II, On heavy Tripods. ( Adjust Back Focus at - 7). One spot AF at the head of Bird, and Spot meter.

Shoot with Self timmer.
Here are the Result. Ha, Ha, Ha---My old poor eyes only see the minor difference, Sorry
Surapon

No, No flash use on this album, No post Processing, just put the notes, and reduce the size.


----------



## surapon (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry, Too cold temperature, and No Birds around my home, I just use the model Bird = 6 inches tall, 150 feet distant from my camera, 7D MK II, EF 600 mm. L IS with Canon 2X MK II, On heavy Tripods. ( Adjust Back Focus at - 7). One spot AF at the head of Bird, and Spot meter.

Shoot with Self timmer.
Here are the Result. Ha, Ha, Ha---My old poor eyes only see the minor difference, Sorry
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry, Too cold temperature, and No Birds around my home, I just use the model Bird = 6 inches tall, 150 feet distant from my camera, 7D MK II, EF 600 mm. L IS with Canon 2X MK II, On heavy Tripods. ( Adjust Back Focus at - 7). One spot AF at the head of Bird, and Spot meter.

Shoot with Self timmer.
Here are the Result. Ha, Ha, Ha---My old poor eyes only see the minor difference, Sorry
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry, Too cold temperature, and No Birds around my home, I just use the model Bird = 6 inches tall, 150 feet distant from my camera, 7D MK II, EF 600 mm. L IS with Canon 2X MK II, On heavy Tripods. ( Adjust Back Focus at - 7). One spot AF at the head of Bird, and Spot meter.

Shoot with Self timmer.
Here are the Result. Ha, Ha, Ha---My old poor eyes only see the minor difference, Sorry
Surapon


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 22, 2014)

It is certainly impressive for high ISO, but you were shooting in strong light (EV 12.3 judging by your exposure). Results from high ISO always looks better when shot in light that is bright enough to not need ihigh ISO. If you'd done this in low light then the difference would become apparent.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for your efforts and thorough testing, Mr Surapon!
It seems to hold up nicely in good light. I checked in the darker parts just under your perched parrot, and it looks a lot cleaner and more well behaved. Should be easier to clean up and get a working shot out of this compared to its older sibling and similar APS-C's.

Not entirely sure, I could be tired and cross eyed by this time of day, but is it possible that the lens still backfocuses on that body, Mr Surapon? To me, it seems like focus could be slightly behind the bird. At that distance I would expect at least 1meter (bit more than 3feet) on either side of your focus point.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 22, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon. Not a stupid test, but has many environmental variables that prevent a rigid and repeatable comparison. 8)

To judge the ISO performance of a camera should use a always the same lighting, and make sure the shutter speed will not caisar shake, and make manual focusing with live view before starting the photos, not more alterarr the focus to the test end.

However you can only judge the image noise, regardless of the sharpness.
Thank you, anyway.


----------



## surapon (Nov 23, 2014)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
Yes, I want to test the night time photos of the black sky, to see the Noise = Yes, I can see them of the Higher ISO.
Camera, 7D MK II, Lens Tamron (15 years old ) 11-18 mm. F/ 4.5-5.6 SP AF ASPHERICAL Di II LD IF, Set Camera at AV mode at F= 8.0, Set Lens at Manual Focus at Near infinity.
After that, Set IS , start from 100, to the highest ISO of this Camera.
Just Low tech Test in my Idea, Yes, On the medium Tripods, and use Self Timer for minimum Vibration.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 23, 2014)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
Yes, I want to test the night time photos of the black sky, to see the Noise = Yes, I can see them of the Higher ISO.
Camera, 7D MK II, Lens Tamron (15 years old ) 11-18 mm. F/ 4.5-5.6 SP AF ASPHERICAL Di II LD IF, Set Camera at AV mode at F= 8.0, Set Lens at Manual Focus at Near infinity.
After that, Set IS , start from 100, to the highest ISO of this Camera.
Just Low tech Test in my Idea, Yes, On the medium Tripods, and use Self Timer for minimum Vibration.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 23, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> It is certainly impressive for high ISO, but you were shooting in strong light (EV 12.3 judging by your exposure). Results from high ISO always looks better when shot in light that is bright enough to not need ihigh ISO. If you'd done this in low light then the difference would become apparent.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. Sporgon.
Yes, Sir, You are right on the target, To night, I already try the Dark Night sky at my home, And see the noise at the high ISO.
Thanks again, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 23, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Thanks for your efforts and thorough testing, Mr Surapon!
> It seems to hold up nicely in good light. I checked in the darker parts just under your perched parrot, and it looks a lot cleaner and more well behaved. Should be easier to clean up and get a working shot out of this compared to its older sibling and similar APS-C's.
> 
> Not entirely sure, I could be tired and cross eyed by this time of day, but is it possible that the lens still backfocuses on that body, Mr Surapon? To me, it seems like focus could be slightly behind the bird. At that distance I would expect at least 1meter (bit more than 3feet) on either side of your focus point.



Thanks you, Sir dear Friend Mr. DominoDude.
Great Recommendation, and I will try modified Back focus again.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 23, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. Not a stupid test, but has many environmental variables that prevent a rigid and repeatable comparison. 8)
> 
> To judge the ISO performance of a camera should use a always the same lighting, and make sure the shutter speed will not caisar shake, and make manual focusing with live view before starting the photos, not more alterarr the focus to the test end.
> 
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear my teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Yes, Sir, That is a great Idea to use Live view to do manual focus before shooting, to get the best Focus.
Yes, I will try again tomorrow. 
I try to adjust the Back Focus from the Camera, But I fail this time, I will try again, Sir.
Yes, in the day time = Very difference light in every 2 minutes, depend on the location of the cloud, You are Right, Sir.
To night, With Minimum Existing Light / Ambian light change, Yes, Sir, I find out that, the Super High ISO of This Camera is usable BUT NOT GOOD YET.
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## TeT (Nov 23, 2014)

Never a pointless or "stupid" exercise when it gives you the knowledge of how your camera will handle a light situation later when you dont have time to dial it in... just flip a setting and go...

Nice. I too am finding that a +ev will drop noise markedly in many situations...


----------



## Skulker (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice to see some honest tests.


so many we see on here are clearly done to make Canon look bad. These images show what can be expected in the nighttime shots.


It would be nice to see some of the "bird" photo's taken with a less extreme lens.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 23, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Teachers and Friends.
> Yes, I want to test the night time photos of the black sky, to see the Noise = Yes, I can see them of the Higher ISO.
> Camera, 7D MK II, Lens Tamron (15 years old ) 11-18 mm. F/ 4.5-5.6 SP AF ASPHERICAL Di II LD IF, Set Camera at AV mode at F= 8.0, Set Lens at Manual Focus at Near infinity.
> After that, Set IS , start from 100, to the highest ISO of this Camera.
> ...


Dear friend Surapon. This second test has less environmental variables, and the result is more scientifically repeatable.

To make viewing easier noise, I suggest making a crop from the original 20 megapixel, with the central area of the image (the car and the wall of stones) with resolution 1200x800 pixel. I also suggest only display settings for a whole stop ISO, to facilitate comparison.
Please advise if the photos were shot in RAW, JPEG, what picture style, which noise reduction, which sharpening.

Thanks for your time and work.


----------



## surapon (Nov 23, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Teachers and Friends.
> ...



Dear great Teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Yes, Sir, I just crop and reduc size the original photos as you recommend, With out Post processing.
Yes, Sir, I have learn a lot of new knowledge from you to day, Thousand thanks, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 23, 2014)

TeT said:


> Never a pointless or "stupid" exercise when it gives you the knowledge of how your camera will handle a light situation later when you dont have time to dial it in... just flip a setting and go...
> 
> Nice. I too am finding that a +ev will drop noise markedly in many situations...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. TeT.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 23, 2014)

Skulker said:


> Nice to see some honest tests.
> 
> 
> so many we see on here are clearly done to make Canon look bad. These images show what can be expected in the nighttime shots.
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Skulker
I will try to shoot the Birds os small wild lifes around my home this afternoon.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 23, 2014)

surapon said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Dear friend Surapon.
Yes, we can now clearly see the noise difference in different ISO settings. I would prefer compared to ISO 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600, 3200, 6400, 12800 for a more complete result. But you already have a very fair test. Thank you.


----------



## surapon (Nov 23, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



Yes, DSir, Dear Teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem
Here are more Photos for Comparision.
Enjoy.
Surapon.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 2, 2014)

Surapon, you have the patience of Job!  Much appreciated.

In a few short months I may well be buying the 7DII, which leaves my wife in charge of the 6D. She'll be pretty thrilled compared to the 40D she's been stuck with. 

I was "supposed" to be buying the 1Dx but my time spent with the used 1D2 told me clearly I did not like the size/weight. However, in fairness, I did not pack the 1D2 around enough days, or up enough mountain trails to determine if I would be able to overcome that. 

Jack


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 2, 2014)

Surapon - excellent job.

Honestly, you have me rethinking my stance on the 7DII and considering whether I might want to pick one up to complement my 5DIII.


----------

